

HubSpot Acquires Marketing Automation Company Performable - fernandotakai
http://www.hubspot.com/blog/bid/16943/HubSpot-Acquires-Marketing-Automation-Company-Performable

======
abdinoor
As a HubSpotter I am pretty psyched about this. We have admired (and competed
with) Performable for a while and it is great to combine forces.

~~~
fernandotakai
as a performabler (?) i'm really really happy by this too.

